# Awesome super affordable race to test your birds



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey guys please check out my clubs new race, we have an awesome payout and a real cheap entry fee for most races. It is a great opportunity to test your birds, we have a pretty tough course with the mountains and valleys at a 350 mile race station. Please let me know if you have any questions or concerns.

http://www.schenectadyhomingpigeonclub.com/special-races.html

Thanks,
Sho


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

For those of you that are interested in our race and decide to have me as a handler you'll get lots of photos and updates, I only plan on taking in like 12-15 birds.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Just want to bring this back to the top.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

*Race*

Waiting for a response from handlers. ..Thanks for the info.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Timber said:


> Waiting for a response from handlers. ..Thanks for the info.


awesome who did you choose?


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

First To Hatch said:


> awesome who did you choose?


I tried Jason but no response. Do you have room?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

We get to use our own bands, and when do you start excepting birds?
Dave


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Timber, I still have room I only want to have 20 birds right now I'm at 11, I plan on having a facebook group to keep everyone updated with pictures and such.

Dave, you use your own bands we had a hard winter so myself personal I don't want them till middle of April to end of May, would love to try them out.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Kastle Loft, raftree, ace in the hole, are the members from PT that are putting birds in my loft so far.


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

First To Hatch said:


> Timber, I still have room I only want to have 20 birds right now I'm at 11, I plan on having a facebook group to keep everyone updated with pictures and such.
> 
> Dave, you use your own bands we had a hard winter so myself personal I don't want them till middle of April to end of May, would love to try them out.


Please put me down as well then. That's perfect! Middle of April end of May works great for me.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well if you would put me down for 2 they just laid so that should work out fine. 
Dave


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Sounds great, I have you both down. Still room for five more birds, I can't wait to get started I expect a good year this year!!!


----------



## heeler (Nov 19, 2013)

FTH, I would like to send you two birds too, please tell me about this situation. What's the benefit for the guys that send you birds? I can see the plus for you (free birds) but what about the others? Please don't think I'm trying to be a smart ass that's not my intention at all.
It cost's me to mail them and you get free birds, do you split the winnings or is there no monetary gain for either? If there is money how is it divided in the end? 
I'm new and ignorant to racing that's all, please be gentle. Tim (Driftwood Lofts)


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

heeler said:


> FTH, I would like to send you two birds too, please tell me about this situation. What's the benefit for the guys that send you birds? I can see the plus for you (free birds) but what about the others? Please don't think I'm trying to be a smart ass that's not my intention at all.
> It cost's me to mail them and you get free birds, do you split the winnings or is there no monetary gain for either? If there is money how is it divided in the end?
> I'm new and ignorant to racing that's all, please be gentle. Tim (Driftwood Lofts)


Click on the link and where you see the pick of the birds scroll down and read the rules.
Dave


----------



## Kalscoop (Nov 29, 2012)

*Entry*

Please let me know if you still have room in your loft. I can send three birds.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I still have plenty of space kalscoop I would love to handle birds for you!!!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Can I have everyone that is committed to entering this race as a handler email me at [email protected]


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but here is my current list:

Myself - 4 
Kastle Loft - 2
Crazy Pete - 2
Raftree - 1
Kalscoop - 2
Rick Nanez - 2
Timber - 2
This is going to be really fun it's like a mini PT Classic plus Rick Nanez (one of the best pigeon breeders in the US!)


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

If I understand the info page on your club's website, we can send in 3 birds for this race, with 2 going to the handler of our choice and the 3rd goes to someone else on rotation. 
I like the way the competition is shaping up already just in your loft alone.
So can I get 2 birds in your loft, please?


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

First To Hatch said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong but here is my current list:
> 
> Myself - 4
> Kastle Loft - 2
> ...


Looks good to me


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Jr Brown said:


> If I understand the info page on your club's website, we can send in 3 birds for this race, with 2 going to the handler of our choice and the 3rd goes to someone else on rotation.
> I like the way the competition is shaping up already just in your loft alone.
> So can I get 2 birds in your loft, please?


Sure thing Clark I didn't get a chance to handle your birds for last years race but this is s much better race, we got rid of the other one, I would love to handle your birds it should be an exciting race for sure!


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Is there a limit on how many birds a breeder can send in? Can we send in two kits of 3 each?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Jr Brown said:


> Is there a limit on how many birds a breeder can send in? Can we send in two kits of 3 each?


There is no limit, send as many as you would like.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

The latest list:

Myself - 2
Kastle Loft - 2
Crazy Pete - 2
Raftree - 1
Kalscoop - 2
Rick Nanez - 2
Timber - 2 
Jr Brown - 2
jwbriggs - 2


----------



## wingsoverny (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi Sho, do you have room for 2 more? Gary


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

wingsoverny said:


> Hi Sho, do you have room for 2 more? Gary


Gary yes I do, you can always call or text me.


----------



## wingsoverny (Jun 17, 2010)

Okay Sho, that's great, I'll be in touch with you soon.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Some people have dropped out some have been added here is the new roster:

Myself - 2
Kastle Loft - 2
Crazy Pete - 2
Raftree - 1
Kalscoop - 2
Rick Nanez - 2
Jr Brown - 2
wingsoverny - 2
Clarence Pascua - 2


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Would love to get one more kit from a fellow PT member!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Had someone else back out so I have room for four more birds.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I have been approached about this a few times, you guys are able to directly send them to me and I actually prefer that you do it that way. I don't want to waste time and gas picking up birds if I can avoid it!


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

Can we send the 3 bird kit to you directly and then you will pass one of them on to the next loft on rotation?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Clark, yes I PM'd you.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Myself - 2 RECEIVED (obviously)
Kastle Loft - 2 RECEIVED
Crazy Pete - 2
Raftree - 1 RECEIVED 
Kalscoop - 2 RECEIVED 
Rick Nanez - 2
Jr Brown - 2 RECIEVED
Clarence Pascua - 2

We had someone else drop out, the goal has been 20 birds we are at only 15.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Still room ?
Kurps


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Guess not !
Kurps


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry, I come on here every day, surprised I missed your post, I PM'd you.


----------



## Kalscoop (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey Sho, When are you going to post some updates and pics. I hope that you guys are not going to be under the flying ban that we are currently under.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Khalid I have actually created a facebook group for this race for the guys who I am handling birds for since it is much easier to post pictures on there and such, plus most breeders are not under pigeon talk. We are not under a flying ban and hopefully won't be it would be a shame if we did. I did an inventory last week I still have yours if anyone would like to join the group just send a request:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/895877407136223/


----------



## Kalscoop (Nov 29, 2012)

First To Hatch said:


> For those of you that are interested in our race and decide to have me as a handler you'll get lots of photos and updates, I only plan on taking in like 12-15 birds.


For those of us that don't go on Facebook can we get some updates here? pictures are not important to me. 
Did Rick Nanez put any birds in your loft?How is the training coming? I know that you told me that the birds were harassed by hawks while loft and that you lost a few early in the season. How many do you still have?


----------



## Kalscoop (Nov 29, 2012)

Hello, anybody here


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

I know the first race was a tough one. I'm not sure who's all birds made it, but here are the results. 

http://www.schenectadyhomingpigeonclub.com/race-results.html


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Seems to me,somebody didn`t use their pigeon smarts,letting the birds up at Syracuse...Should have let ALL the birds go at the other location....Good pigeons being wasted/lost because of human error....Alamo


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Alamo said:


> Seems to me,somebody didn`t use their pigeon smarts,letting the birds up at Syracuse...Should have let ALL the birds go at the other location....Good pigeons being wasted/lost because of human error....Alamo


Obviously the Syracuse race was a difficult one. But the conditions looked good at the release point, so if you were in that situation, what indications would you look for at Syracuse as opposed to the other one that would make you not release at Syracuse? 

Thanks.


----------



## Kalscoop (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the reply guys. I wonder if another club might have released from near by that station and the flocks might have crossed paths.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

And Alamo, I was asking in a "I would like to learn your thoughts on that" type of manner.


----------

